# Decoder suggestions for the Bachmann Davenport?



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

I acquired one of the Bachmann Davenport diesels off eBay through Al's Discount Trains (ana.kramer) last year, just before the holiday "rush"







(namely crazy







work hours & the usual holiday gift hunt!) set in, so I hadn't had much chance to do anything with it, other than some initial break-in running (on straight analog DC power) on the outdoor layout. The one I got was from a "break-up" of one of the "Lumberjack" sets, so I hadn't received any disassembly documentation with it; surfing the Bachmann website a few minutes ago, discovered they had the exploded view available as a downloadable .PDF file, so at least now I have a clue on how to get into it.







Of particular interest was the 8-pin DCC decoder socket in it, looks like it might be possibly designed to use a *"heavy-duty" HO *decoder







rather than most large-scale decoders







(My normal "default"







decoder for most large-scale applications has been the *Digitrax DG-583S*, which I think might be an overly-tight fit







in this case). I haven't *any *experience with smaller-scale decoders, so I'm assuming the socket is designed for something which is an *"off-the-shelf, plug-&-play" decoder. *My break-in test run also revealed another potential issue, which I was half expecting due to the Davenport having only *4-wheel electrical pickup *- *stalling when running at low speed *







through my turnouts, which are all LGB R3 or R5. Since the *primary *application I bought the Davenport for was to do switching in some of my more cramped yard areas, probably going to need a decoder which has the "uninterruptible" capability such as some of the Lenz decoders offer; sound capability would be nice as well, but in a loco this small I could also do without it. (I'd rather *not *pay more for the decoder than I did for the loco).







Any suggestions


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

George Schreyer used an ESU loksound select in one:

*http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1..._tips.html*

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Davenport draws very little current. At slip, the motor draws around 3/4 amp, and stalled, a little over 2 amps. You can find O-scale decoders which should be adequate for that which have the 8-pin connector. I don't recall brands, but I remember swinging by Caboose Hobbies and checking into that when I wrote a review for the loco a while back. I seem to recall they had a few decoders that would likely be fine. 

Later, 

K


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine's got a Zimo MX64HR in it. This is a "high power" HO decoder rated at 1.8 amps. Works very nicely.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks for all the suggestions, guys. *







I've been a bit busy the past few days & didn't have a chance to check back.









Greg, thanks for pointing me to George Scheyer's website, in particular.







In his overall comments on the Davenport, one thing that struck me was that he mentioned *how good *







the electrical pickup on his was - so I'm going to make certain that the pickup rollers on mine are properly contacting the wheel backsides. Although we've had (so far, at least







) a relatively mild winter here in southeastern MA, I haven't done that much outside running lately. On the milder days, been working out cranking out miles







on my recumbent trike (a Catrike Trail) - did 25 miles (an unheard-of distance for a wintertime ride - I often do 30+ mile rides in the warmer months) late yesterday afternoon on one of the local rail-trails.









Getting back to the Davenport, George also commented on how it's tracking ability is limited by the fact that it's a *rigid, non-equalized 4-wheel loco. *Mine tracked very well, with one notable exception - *it consistently derailed *







*at one specific spot *on my mainline - on one of my *widest radius (80" radius!) *







*curves! *It would hit that spot & just jump off the rails







; a fact that had me head-scratching a bit until I realized the spot was my usual *water-stop *spot for my *live steam locos! *(It's the highest grade point on the mainline - I've found it to be an advisable spot to stop my live-steam Shays







; since injecting cold water into the boilers can drop the steam pressure, & they're just starting *downgrade *at that point, I can restart a "tonnage" train with as little as *10 PSI *







steam pressure after adding water). If they're running low on fuel, it's also a good spot to stop, kill the fire, *blow down the boiler *(spraying *hot water & steam oil *to drain the lubricator onto the roadbed) for the same reason. A *careful look* at the track at the spot showed that the "tie plates" molded onto the Aristo ties (the track is Aristo 12' diameter, "Euro"-style ties) looked *slightly enlarged & not totally gripping the base of the rails *







at that spot - & my suspicions *were confirmed *







when I got out the Kadee gauge & found the track to be *slightly narrow in gauge *at that spot. (A condition I'll correct when we get back into warmer weather). Surprisingly, *none of the larger rolling stock *has had tracking problems through there (probably due to the fact that most of the larger equipment is is both *heavier *than the Davenport & usually sprung & / or equalized).

Again, thanks for the help.







I'll also check out that Zimo MX64HR decoder as well.

*Tom*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, George brought it over one visit, I almost creamed it with an ABA lash-up of E8's. It ran quite well on my inner loop, mostly 10' diameter curves and a mix of Aristo WR and #6 switches. 

I remember that embarrassing moment! 

I've read George's site cover to cover more than a few times! 

Greg


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Definitely worth doing the mod to the roller pickups that George mentions. I checked mine when first bought and it had the same problem requiring the rollers to be shimmed outward slightly to ensure contact at full sideways play. 

It's a surprisingly powerful little beast, more traction than some of my other large locos.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Did George Scheyer's pickup-shim mod to it this afternoon. Didn't totally eliminate stalling on turnouts at slow speeds







, so I figured I try a bit of *high-speed *







running with it, might improve a bit with more break-in. I also made a *very interesting *







discovery - if the Davenport is run *"cab-forward", *the cab is a *perfect *







holder for my *iPhone 4! *











(& just in case there's a problem with the YouTube embed, here's the link: Bachmann Davenport Cab Ride

Enjoy!







Tom


----------

